# November Europe trip



## Fletcher921 (Feb 22, 2009)

We need ideas.  We are using our miles to fly to Amsterdam for a few days in November to spend Thanksgiving with our boy...  Using our delta miles allows us to plan a stopover somewhere for a nominal fee (taxes).  We have spent time in the UK, France, Italy, Croatia, Greece and Barcelona.

That time of year - what would be an interesting place to see?  Are the Christmas Markets in Germany available that early?  Have any of you done one of those Holiday Market Cruises on the Rhine?

Any other ideas??

Thank you,


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

Babs,

The Christmas markets in Germany tend not to start till Dec.  I was there end of November a few times and it is being set up but not done yet.

Two places I would suggest you consider are Berlin and Prague...  Berlin is a very vibrant city and Prague has some georgeous architecture...  Their Xmas market may start a little earlier...


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 11, 2009)

I remember the Vienna Christmas market being open some years ago when I was there ove Thanksgiving.  Vienna is a wonderful city.  Prague is as well.

I think I would be inclined to go somewhere warmer, like Italy or Malta or Cyprus.  With DL, their partner Alitalia can get you to Malta or Cyprus.

In planning your ticket, remember that the Netherlands is one of two European countries with a large ''save the planet'' air ticket tax for departures.  You need to arrange you departure to be from somewhere else, meaning ticketing US to Amsterdam (stopover) to other destination, then return from other destination to US.  That avoids the tax.


----------

